# Toyota 4 Cylinder Engine 22RE  3d printed model



## Tin Falcon (Jan 30, 2015)

OK I know this is not as spectacular as the running V8 models and the 9 and 18 cylinder radials that some folks build.
But IMHO interesting enough to post. This more like the plastic see though engines plastic models some of us had as kids. 













Article here  :http://www.3ders.org//articles/20150129-learn-how-an-engine-works-by-3d-printing-a-working-toyota-4-cylinder-engine-22re.html

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:644933

This thing takes over 72 hours to print. a  reliable  well calibrated 3d printer is required.
Tin


----------



## gerritv (Jan 31, 2015)

Once it is printed it could be used to make a mold. And then cast with Devcon Al filled epoxy?

Gerrit


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 31, 2015)

Once  printed you could make a mold and cast it in aluminum.  

Not sure the Devon would flow well enough and depending on what size containers are available could be expensive. Also lare casts of resin can build up a lot of heat if the wrong material is used.
Tin


----------



## purpleknif (Jan 31, 2015)

You're already behind the times. The new thing is hybrid machines where they "grow" the workpiece with laser sintering and then finish it with traditional machining techniques all on the same machine.


----------



## aonemarine (Jan 31, 2015)

purpleknif said:


> You're already behind the times. The new thing is hybrid machines where they "grow" the workpiece with laser sintering and then finish it with traditional machining techniques all on the same machine.



The whole point is to be able to do it at home. You would be surprised how much it would be to sls print that block. Now to do it in lost pla....well now were talking!  I printed the SBC block and have plans to cast it using the lost pla process to see what happens.




  Block printed with full cooling jackets and oil passages. The oil passages are probably too small to get to cast in the lost pla process, but that new wax filament might get it to come out.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 13, 2015)

And what good is an engine with out a transmission to go with it ?
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SB34I33Bqrg[/ame]

http://www.3ders.org//articles/20150313-engineer-builds-3d-printed-working-5-speed-transmission-for-toyota-22re-engine.html


Tin


----------



## johnmcc69 (Mar 13, 2015)

That's slick! 8)

John


----------



## barnesrickw (Mar 13, 2015)

You'll have to print yourself the rest of the truck now.


----------



## BronxFigs (Mar 14, 2015)

It is truly amazing!  I know absolutely nothing about this whole process, but by looking at the 4-cylinder engine, is it possible for a model-maker like a G. Britnell, S. Huck, and all the many other machinists, sharing the eye and technical talent for these kind of things, to take dimensions off the plastic model, then, translate the parts and shapes and turn them into a _metal, _working, replica of a scale-model engine?  If a gent like G. Britnell can rework/redesign the crankcase of the HOLT tractor engine, make from scratch, inline 4 and 6 cylinder engines, (and God knows what else), modeling this kind of scaled engine seems like a possibility.   Castings, weldments, bar-stock, over-the-counter parts, standard fasteners, etc. could be used, I would think.

Are there web-sites that show different engines designs and other mechanical 'things" that someone can download?  Can these plastic, scaled engines be purchased/custom ordered by those who do not have this 3D equipment?  These 3D engines do remind me of the "Visible" engines that are still sold as kits.

It is really fascinating.  Thanks for posting all this information.

Frank


----------

